

Coverity: open source just as reliable as commercial code - marathe
http://webdev360.com/q-a-coverity-s-zack-samocha-on-open-source-code-quality-41008.html

======
bediger
Anybody who has used Linux at home, and Windows at work can tell you that. In
fact, Windows has only recently caught up with Linux in OS reliability. X11 is
still vastly more reliable than Win32.

Now, about the Windows performance issues...

